# Poling Platform Sissy Bar



## kpko (May 10, 2006)

I want to add a sissy bar to my poling platform - like Skiffstiff described in his thread on his solo set up. Any suggestions on where I can get this work done? I live in The Woodlands.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Post up in Boating Forum. Might search aluminum work there also. There are several that get recommended. Seems like one was in Tomball.

Joe


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/Ez2care-Delux...ie=UTF8&qid=1438351003&sr=8-6&keywords=walker


----------

